# Prevost's Squirrels



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Couple of these have been found dead in the wild around the UK in the last couple of years, luckily they were not ours.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

oooooh they have these at Marwell and i luuuurrve them! so purty! What are they like to keep?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> oooooh they have these at Marwell and i luuuurrve them! so purty! What are they like to keep?


Fantastic, ours are getting tamer all the time, not a handleable animal but they will take food from your hand, use you as a springboard to freedom etc.


----------



## tashaprincess (Sep 18, 2008)

omg i have never seen them before, they are amazing. so beautiful.
do any wildlife places or zoos have them to see them up close?


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

I've never seen them before either, they are stunning!!


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Exmoor Zoo has a pair : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

WOW their colours are fantastic 

they are beautiful :flrt::flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Im sure ive read about these before somewhere! they look so chubby!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

They look a bit nice !!!!!!!!.

Are they about the same size as a Red / Grey Squirrel.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I have always thought that prevosts look like they have been painted... Absolutely gorgeous creatures!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

kodakira said:


> They look a bit nice !!!!!!!!.
> 
> Are they about the same size as a Red / Grey Squirrel.


I'd say a little bit bigger than a grey but not much.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Fixx said:


> Fantastic, ours are getting tamer all the time, not a handleable animal but they will take food from your hand, use you as a springboard to freedom etc.


 
sounds awesome! what do you feed them on? and i bet they need a pretty big enclosure for jumping and climbing?


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

They have a pair at our local animal centre, I have to go there on thursday for health and safety talk as I am hoping to volunteer at the weekends.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

wow! what a striking critter!... i've never seen them before either!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> sounds awesome! what do you feed them on? and i bet they need a pretty big enclosure for jumping and climbing?


Fruit, veg, live foods, occasional dove eggs, rodent/bird seed mix, boiled chicken occasionally. 

At present they are in a 6'x4'x3' enclosure inside, we are still umming and ahhing about an outside enclosure for them, but we have grey squirrels that come into the garden and we are worried about the threat of squirrel pox.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

wowwee! theyre beautiful! I bet they cost a bomb! :lol2:


----------

